# Bonsai sand in tank?



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Can I use this is my planted tank? http://www.dallasbonsai.com/store/river_sands.html

John


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi jhon 
i was looking for this stuff here in israel and couldnt find it...
looks to me that it will work , i read somewhere that its AKADEMA - soil from japan that u can find in aquasoil too


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Sands would probably be fine because they are most likely inert, I would shy away from akadama and kanuma because they seem much softer than the "baked clay" soils available (florabase, aquasoil, etc.) I considered using kanuma in a tank but after seeing it in person I think it will just turn into a big muddy mess underwater. 

p.s. I haven't forgotten about your pm Mor B


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i would like to give it a try , where can i buy akadama or kanuma online?

and still waiting for an answer fishfry ;-)


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

mor b said:


> i would like to give it a try , where can i buy akadama or kanuma online?
> 
> and still waiting for an answer fishfry ;-)


I really wouldn't use those for plant tanks, I went to a bonsai store and felt them. They just crumble under the slightest pressure and I think they will make a huge mess. Also, I sent you an email about 2 weeks ago, let me know if it didn't go through. T5 endcaps are about $7. Happy monday everyone!!


----------

